# TOC...Who am I? Barn find



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

Barn Auction near Prospect, Ohio brought this unknown beauty into my life. Kelly Adjustable Handle Bars,
Fauber hanger and chain-ring. Fixed Gear, Wooden rims. No name plate. No Serial number Looks like it had a chain guard on it originally. Looking for clues or answers!

Ruled out Iver Johnson and Peerless (But I could be incorrect)


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 6, 2017)

No Holes on the Head Tube; At All???


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 6, 2017)

There is some selling a seatpost like that on here. Maybe they have more info.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 6, 2017)

I had an early Reading Standard with similar frame features although my chainring was different.
Todd


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> No Holes on the Head Tube; At All???


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

No holes at all. Must have been a painted label


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2017)

Have no Idea, but love the fork crown.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 6, 2017)

Do you think maybe this bike had 30 inch wheels?   It looks like the crank arm would almost touch the ground at bottom stroke with the wheels that are on it. Just the way I see it.


----------



## mongeese (Aug 6, 2017)

Is the zip tye stamped?


----------



## jkent (Aug 6, 2017)

Don't know what it is but I'd love to own it.
Nice bike! If you decide to let go of it let me know.
Or if you decide to sell the wheels I'm also interested.
JKent


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

David Brown said:


> Do you think maybe this bike had 30 inch ....."


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

Measures 25


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

jkent said:


> Don't know what it is but I'd love to own it.
> Nice bike! If you decide to let go of it let me know.
> Or if you decide to sell the wheels I'm also interested.
> JKent



can you tell me more about the wheels? they measure 25 inches


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> No Holes on the Head Tube; At All???





None!


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 6, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Is the zip tye stamped?




yes, it says "chain saver" on it


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 7, 2017)

David Brown said:


> Do you think maybe this bike had 30 inch wheels?   It looks like the crank arm would almost touch the ground at bottom stroke with the wheels that are on it. Just the way I see it.



It does appear to have been those 30 inch wheels because there's quite a gap at the top of  the fork and rear stays........


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

David Brown said:


> Do you think maybe this bike had 30 inch wheels?   It looks like the crank arm would almost touch the ground at bottom stroke with the wheels that are on it. Just the way I see it.



oh yea, plenty 'o room!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

If mongeese doesn't buy my maroon bike soon, I'll have a 30" rear wheel available...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff Youngs said:


> Barn Auction near Prospect, Ohio brought this unknown beauty into my life. Kelly Adjustable Handle Bars,
> Fauber hanger and chain-ring. Fixed Gear, Wooden rims. No name plate. No Serial number Looks like it had a chain guard on it originally. Looking for clues or answers!
> 
> Ruled out Iver Johnson and Peerless (But I could be incorrect)
> ...



Great bike, how tall is the seat pillar?


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 7, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Great bike, how tall is the seat pillar?




Have not attempted to loosen it yet.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff Youngs said:


> Have not attempted to loosen it yet.



 No need to losen anything, just take a tape measure to.... The pillar, not the post. (top of seat pillar tube of frame to center of BB crank dimension) Looks like maybe 24"


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 7, 2017)

ok....I will have that for you in a few hours


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff Youngs said:


> ok....I will have that for you in a few hours


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 7, 2017)

bricycle said:


>


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff Youngs said:


> View attachment 656871
> 
> View attachment 656872




Thank you... 24"


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2017)

ok, my 30" rear wheel is available


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff,

I think that Brian may be onto something. My colleagues and I here at the museum have done some research and our thoughts seem to align. My best guess is a circa. 1895 track racer.
The design of the big ring would be closest to a Pierce from our collection, but it was not a perfect match. These pieces changed quite a bit and companies would buy whatever was priced right on the market, but the bicycle in other ways most resembles a Pierce.

Good find!

Thank you for contacting the Bicycle Museum of America!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2017)

I have seen the fork crown before but can't really place it to any old ads that I have.  I know I'll find it if I keep searching.

In the meantime, I believe about 99.99% that the bike is a Patee.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2017)

Patee used this crank and chain ring.  Also, the seat stay connecting to the seat cluster is identical to a Patee.

I do not believe this is a 30" wheel bike either and that it is a 28" wheel bike.


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 17, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I have seen the fork crown before but can't really place it to any old ads that I have.  I know I'll find it if I keep searching.
> 
> In the meantime, I believe about 99.99% that the bike is a Patee.




Rear Wheel Dropouts do not match any Patee I can find.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff Youngs said:


> Rear Wheel Dropouts do not match any Patee I can find.




It actually matches my picture perfectly!  I believe this bike is a Patee but usually the dropouts are not indicators of what a bike is.  There are times when dropouts are a good indicator - like a "Mittens" for instance and sometimes a "LaClede as well.

But, I think we should look at the seat stays and how they connect to the seat cluster ( and of course the crank/chain ring on the Patee ) to determine that it's 99.99% match for me.

But again, I could be wrong!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2017)

Have you tried to put some linseed oil on the frame to bring out the color?  It looks like it's maroon color to me in a couple of pics.


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 17, 2017)

can you share your photo


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2017)

Sure - I'll dig them out but what color is this bike?  Have you had a chance to look at it with a light and magnifying glass?  It looks maroon in a couple pics.


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 18, 2017)

That´s a Fauber crank with the Fauber Crown sprocket, generic and used by many. They were patended in 1895, if i remember right. But i think the Crown sprocket first appeared around 1898. They were common here i Sweden til the end of the 1910´s.


----------



## Kevin Faubert (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm sure if I'm related or not, last name Faubert? 
I'm looking for the dust covers / end caps for this style of bottom bracket (which are still available but they do not include the end caps, I know it as Thompson, but have seen the name: Fauber as well, can you help? 
I’m looking to buy a pair of handlebar grips for a Excelsior bicycle that I’m rebuilding. I’m not attempting to make the bicycle all original, as many of the parts were missing, Instead it will be rebuilt with parts I like. Have you seen grips as pictured below and or something similar as I have seen  on a bicycle that you posted? They do not have to be in perfect condition, I'm willing to put the time into restoring them. I'm not sure if you have any, could you suggest someone that might be able to help. 
Thank you so much
Kevin Faubert


----------

